# New to the hobby



## sackings245 (May 31, 2014)

Hey everyone, name is Ryan. I'm new to forum as well as hobby. I had a couple of questions I hope you guys could help me with. My first layout I'm gonna build will be a 4x8 n scale layout. My questions were:

1. I want to run two trains but is it worth it on a 4x8 layout or will it be too crammed with little room for scenery? 

2. Seeing as this is my first layout so I use EZ track? It seems that flex track it better just wasn't sure if it's more difficult to work with.

And I had another one but my mind went blank. Anyways thanks in advance for all of your help.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Two, or even more trains is not out of the question on a 4 X 8 layout.

Check some of the pictures and videos in the 2 layout forums here and
you can see how others have planned their tracks for more than one
train.

As a DCC fan, I do have to say it's much easier to run 2 or more trains
on a layout of that size if you go with DCC. You simply connect
the feed from the DCC controller to the track, put the locos on the track
and you are running. If you have passing sidings you can even
run your trains in opposite directions. It's that simple.

Regular DC layouts require a number of
switches and isolated sections, 2 power controls and a lot of flipping
switches to keep 2 trains running. More than 2 on this size layout with 
DC would be extremely complicated.

EZ track is easy to use, but it limits the way you build your layouts. Flex
track is not difficult to use, and it offers unlimited ways you can 
run your tracks. You will need a razor saw, Dremel cutting wheel,
or a special rail cutting tool for flex track. It seems most serious modellers
use Flex on their layouts.

And as to your blank question, my answer is: " ". 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sackings245 And I had another one but my mind went blank. Maybe you were thinking about Kato unitrack?










http://www.topslotsntrains.com/tops...---4-PACK&id=6590&manufacturer='KATO N Gauge'


----------



## sackings245 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. And big ed that wasn't it however thanks for the link. Gives me something else to think about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

maybe you are thinking of bachmann ez track it is easy to work with and goes down fast if you in a hurry to run trains. i used kato track for my n layout


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Flex track may seem to be a little intimidating at first, but it doesn't lock you into somebody else's idea of what your curve radii or track spacing needs to be; you aren't limited by the dimensions available in pre-made track pieces. Granted, it takes a little practice and a little thought to get started with flex, but the results are usually more than worth the effort. And the design is all yours!


----------

